# Shaving brush madness



## eskimo (Feb 27, 2009)

OK, I may have gotten a little carried away with making shaving brushes, but someone has to keep Tony in business.  The woods are from left to right: Snakewood, Cocobolo, Zebrawood. Tigerwood, Grey Box, African Blackwood with a Turquoise inset.

All were finished with 6 coats of Spar Marine Varnish.

Thanks for looking.

Bob


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 27, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!

And that chunk of cocobolo has me all drooling and stuff....

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Darley (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice Bob you done well, I like Anthony shaving brushes and use one myself


----------



## bitshird (Feb 27, 2009)

Yours look a lot better than mine, those are some nice brushes Bob.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice brushes, they are fun to make. Marine varnish, how did you apply it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 27, 2009)

You really did a great job.  I just couldn't pick a favorite.  I have got to do some of those.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 27, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Nice brushes, they are fun to make. Marine varnish, how did you apply it.



Carl,

I dipped a Viva paper towel and wiped it on.  The shine didn't really come up until I ran it through my 3 wheel buffer.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice looking brush!


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 28, 2009)

outstanding job.  How is the spar holding up to daily use?


----------



## eskimo (Feb 28, 2009)

ranchonodinero said:


> outstanding job.  How is the spar holding up to daily use?



So far, so good.  I made one about a year ago & gave it to a neighbor to "field test".  (I'd have done it myself, but would require shaving my beard of 35 years.)

After a year of daily use, it still looks like new.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 1, 2009)

bob those are very well done. i especially like the blackwood w/ inlay. shaving brushes are a blast to make.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful.  Where do you buy the brushes?  I've never seen them before.

Nancy


----------



## Darley (Mar 5, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Beautiful.  Where do you buy the brushes?  I've never seen them before.
> 
> Nancy



Nancy Anthony Turchetta aka Penwork sell then got some from him and they're nice,   HTH


----------



## eskimo (Mar 5, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Beautiful.  Where do you buy the brushes?  I've never seen them before.
> 
> Nancy



Nancy,

You can find Anthony's brushes at goldennib.com.

Bob


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks so much.  I have to try one of these w/o letting my husband know. ;-)

Nancy


----------

